# fer + número / el que feia deu



## gvergara

Hola:

No comprenc ben bé aquesta oració, podríeu dir-me què vol dir?

_Des d'una cabina vaig marcar el seu número, però *en el truc que feia deu, vaig penjar*.
_*De "Memòries d'un futur bàrbar" per Montserrat Julió
*
Gràcies!
G.


----------



## Lurrezko

Que quan el ring del telèfon havia sonat deu cops, va penjar.

Salut


----------



## gvergara

I no sonaria més natural dir _en el desè truc_?


----------



## Lurrezko

Trobo que no, pel meu gust, encara que la teva proposta sigui més econòmica i raonable. L'expressió és freqüent:
_
Li vaig aguantar tres brometes pesades: a la que feia quatre li vaig parar els peus._
_Un any més, i aquest és el que fa cinc, s'ha de suspendre la festa per la pluja._

Salut


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> No comprenc ben bé aquesta oració, podríeu dir-me què vol dir?
> _Des d'una cabina vaig marcar el seu número, però_ *en el truc que feia deu, vaig penjar*_._
> *De "Memòries d'un futur bàrbar" per Montserrat Julió*
> Gràcies!G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gvergara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no sonaria més natural dir _en el desè truc_?
Click to expand...

 
Hola:
Personalment i pel meu idiolecte empraria, per considerar-la més idiomàtica, «*en el desè truc vaig penjar*», perquè consider que si es tractàs del *primer truc* mai empraria «*en el truc que feia **u, vaig penjar*».

Així de senzill. Gusts i raons en hi ha a mans plenes.

Una salutació.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

Caldria dir-li a gvergara que els numerals  "acadèmics" s'han quasi perdut en la parla popular i la solució trobada  pel poble, almenys al País Valencià, i pel que veig també a d'altres  contrades del domini lingüistic, ha estat dir: la que fa dos, tres,  catorze. Les formes correctes sisena, onzena, desena, etc. estan en fase  de recuperació. Habitualment si no s'usa la forma: la que fa déu;  s'empren les formes castellanes modernes, encara que el castellà també  tenia fins finals del XIX unes de similars a les actuals del català.  Recapitulant: la forma culta= la desena volta; la popular :la que fa déu  o la "_décima_".

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Recapitulant: la forma culta= la desena volta; la popular :la que fa déu  o la "_décima_".
> Salutacions.



Per sort, aquí no fem servir els ordinals en castellà. Excepte en la música académica i coses així.


----------



## Elessar

ACQM said:


> Per sort, aquí no fem servir els ordinals en castellà. Excepte en la música académica i coses així.



Quant al dubte de Gvergara, dir «el que feia deu» és normal en la llengua oral, juntament amb l’ordinal.

Quant la _dècima_ (= la que fa deu) d’Elxenc, no sé si pretenia posar la paraula en castellà, però en valencià és tan correcta com ho és _la desena_, això sí, si l'accentuem amb accent obert (_dècima_). En valencià són habituals els ordinals de base llatina (quint, sext, sèptim, octau, dècim) juntament amb els altres (cinqué, sisé, seté, huité, desé... que catalans i balears accentuen amb *è* final), i no són considerats castellanismes. Adjunte la definició de _dècim_ del _Diccionari normatiu valencià_:

dècim -a [dɛ́sim]


1.adj. Que en una sèrie en té nou davant d'ell, desé, que fa deu. És el dècim corredor que arriba a la meta.


----------



## llorens89

Exactament com diu Elessar. En valencià se solen usar els ordinals de base llatina, i a partir del dècim, s'usa la fórmula "el que fa...".
I, com ha dit ACQM, els ordinals de base llatina són els únics vàlids quan parlem d'intervals en música: un interval de quinta justa, un interval de sexta menor, octava alta... mai cinquena justa o sisena menor o huitena alta.


----------

